# clean exhaust and engine bay



## tt8nmanc (Aug 2, 2014)

before and afters! 
Since cleaned and fitted engine bay plastics. i'm happy with how the engine bay and exhausts came up.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks great 

Any more information on what products you used and your technique.


----------



## tt8nmanc (Aug 2, 2014)

Warranty_Void said:


> Looks great
> 
> Any more information on what products you used and your technique.


Exhaust was just wire wool and then some metal polish and a bit of elbow grease. As by the looks of these they have never been cleaned!

Engine bay: i put a plastic bag over my battery, gave it an initial wipe down, then sprayed with GUNK engine degreaser, left it then rubbed it with a brush, sprayed some more on, left it, then rinsed it with a open end hose pipe so there wasn't pressure forcing water where is shouldn't be. Then started it up to get it warm and evaporate any water.  If you zoom in on the engine its made a real big difference. 
All plastics were removed and cleaned, then sprayed with back to black and re-fitted with a bling engine bolts.

Glad you like it. next job is WakBox upgrade! next cleaning job is the leather interior.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I need to do the same to mine at some point, time to get buying the stuff 

Post some pictures of your WakBox mod when your done


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Warranty_Void said:


> I need to do the same to mine at some point, time to get buying the stuff
> 
> Post some pictures of your WakBox mod when your done


Have at look at my progress thread,there a pic of the wak box mod before I put it back in the car


----------

